# noel edmonds ruins xmas in bristol



## Pickman's model (Dec 11, 2015)

shoppers in bristol today shocked to discover noel edmonds in their midst

Noel Edmonds adds some festive cheer to Bristol Christmas shoppers

dozens reported as saying 'xmas ruined now'


----------



## teccuk (Dec 12, 2015)

He's also starting a local radio station?

Arggh.

Oh whoops yes it says that in the artical. Should of read it first.


----------



## fishfinger (Dec 12, 2015)

When Noel ruined Christmas


----------



## purves grundy (Dec 12, 2015)

I'm sure the 1993 Christmas No.1 will cheer everybody up


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 12, 2015)

local radio. He is such a patridge


----------



## teccuk (Dec 12, 2015)

How many times will this man ruin Christmas before he is stopped?


----------



## stavros (Dec 12, 2015)




----------



## twentythreedom (Dec 12, 2015)

He thinks he has a free pass to interfere in all things Christmas cos his name is Noel

Oi, Edmonds, jog on and stop scaring the children


----------



## clicker (Dec 12, 2015)

He should've been swapped for an inflatable reindeer years ago


----------



## Buckaroo (Dec 12, 2015)




----------



## Favelado (Dec 14, 2015)

He laughed at a photo of a kid with learning difficulties on Deal or No Deal and then the clip mysteriously disappeared, presumably  due to legal proceedings.


----------



## Favelado (Dec 14, 2015)

Best reader comment on Bristol Post



> I'm nearly 83 and I know it's wrong on virtually every level but I can't help getting more than a little moist when watching Deal or no deal so imagine my disappointment when I see he was in Broadmead only the day after I did all my Christmas shopping there.
> 
> Read more: http://www.bristolpost.co.uk/Noel-Edmonds-adds-festive-cheer-Bristol-Christmas/story-28348043-detail/story.html#ixzz3uFk3QePY
> Follow us: @BristolPost on Twitter | bristolpost on Facebook


----------



## keybored (Dec 14, 2015)

Buckaroo said:


>



"Trevor Distance" 

Morris's head has complicated wiring.


----------



## J Ed (Dec 14, 2015)

purves grundy said:


> I'm sure the 1993 Christmas No.1 will cheer everybody up




Thanks for bringing back repressed childhood memories


----------

